# تعريف الضغط



## الصحراء (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لوسمحتم ايش تعريف الضغط بالضبط من نحية قانون باسكل وغيره


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 يونيو 2008)

هو القوة المؤثرة عموديا على وحدة المساحات من الجسم


----------



## mori22 (11 يونيو 2008)

the force per unit mass


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 يونيو 2008)

كيف the force per unit mass يا Mori 22??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

انت تقصدforce per unit area


----------



## نتيجة رقم (19 يونيو 2008)

thank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very muchthank u very much


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 يونيو 2008)

الضغط =القوه ÷وحده المساحات (اي القوه التي توثر عموديا علي وحده المساحات )


----------



## eg_waleed (26 يونيو 2008)

thanks man


----------

